
Ask HN: Am I a fraud? - thra018
For years I’ve been working in a particular space. Built a name for myself. Got invited to speak at events etc. unfortunately, there wasnt much money to be made. I enjoyed building products, which kept giving me work from a totally different industry. It kept growing and I’ve been able to build a flow of work where I continue to build products but for a different audience&#x2F;industry. It’s paying well so I wanted to switch my business from focussing on the previous niche, to this new one.
But I feel like a fraud. Am I abandoning this previous mission just to follow the dollars? The work is the same. Enjoyable in both industries. The pivot would move me away from a mission into a new industry with not much of a north star.<p>I’m afraid I’ll regret it. Have I been an imposter all this time?<p>Any advice?
======
CharlesDodgson
If there was no conflict and it just naturally happened and B worked out
better than A I'd say just go for B and ride it out.

They say you shouldn't change horses mid-stream, but why not. If it's a more
reliable faster horse it's probably happier to be rode. Sure,you will miss the
first horse, but if you don't ride too hard it will still follow in your
trail.

Just keep it in sight and don't let the faster horse get all the food.

------
JPLeRouzic
If you found people that think that you provide value to them, that is a nice
thing, wither they pay you or not.

But if some of these people pay you, then it does not diminish the value of
what you are doing, it is their way to tell you that you bring them something
valuable.

Something different would be if you think the money is used to coerce you to
do something that you dislike, but you say that you actually enjoy what you
are doing.

You are lucky, and certainly not an imposter!

